# Sparkasse TRANS Zollernalb 2012



## LochenFuchs (5. Dezember 2011)

*Anmeldestart 01.12.2011*

Termin ist vom 21. bis 23. September 2012
Ich bin wieder dabei  War wirklich ein super Event ! Hoffe nur das Wetter wird wieder soooo genial 

Link : http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=151&e=3522&r=1119

Frühbucher (Dezember 2011 bis 31. März 2012) zahlen 159,00 Euro statt 179,00 Euro, zehn Euro teurer als dieses Jahr wenn ich mich nicht irre !


----------



## m7cha (8. Januar 2012)

Dieses Jahr auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GordonFlash (20. Januar 2012)

Hab auch vor mitzufahren.
Kann mir  jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich das mit dem Gepäck anstelle?
Ist mein erstes Etappenrennen und wie es aussieht werde ich das Ganze ohne Betreuer machen müssen :-(


----------



## m7cha (22. Januar 2012)

Es gibt einen Gepäcktransport während der Etappen.


----------



## GordonFlash (22. Januar 2012)

Oh, das ist super. Danke für die Info.
Wie komme ich nach der dritten Etappe wieder zu meinem Auto (welches ja wahrscheinlich dann noch am Start der ersten Etappe steht)?


----------



## epic03 (22. Januar 2012)

Es wird mit Sicherheit wieder einen Rücktransport per Bus geben!


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Januar 2012)

Alle Etappen können von der selben Unterkunft aus gefahren werden. Insofern kommst Du ja immer wieder zurück zu Deinem Auto.


----------



## zozoon (24. Januar 2012)

wie die können von der selben unterkunft gefahren werden? 
wenn ich mir die strecke anschaue, dann sind das immer andere startorte.


----------



## Libtech (24. Januar 2012)

@ zozoon: Denke 'Boomer' meinte, dass du dir eine zentrale (z.B. in Hechingen oder Balingen) Unterkunft suchst und mit dem Auto zum jeweiligen Startpunkt fährst. Dann lässt du dich mit dem Shuttle zu dem Startpunkt, wo dein Auto steht, zurück bringen.
Die drei, resp. zwei Startorte sind z.B. von Balingen in ca. 15min mit dem Auto zu erreichen. Hechingen-Albstadt in ca.25min.


----------



## zozoon (24. Januar 2012)

ah okay danke. 

und wie ist das mit dieser lager-unterkunft wegen übernachtung? wie kann man sich das vorstellen? ist das dann immer am jeweiligen startort oder wird man da auch entsprechend transportiert.


----------



## blackbiker (30. Januar 2012)

Die Unterkunft war 2011 immer nahe bei Start und Ziel der Etappenorte. Das Gepäck wurde dorthin transportiert. 
Frühstück gab´s immer direkt in der Halle.
Die  Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wurde nur von relativ wenigen genutzt
so das man auch in den Hallen gut schlafen konnte. Die Bikes wurden zwar eigentlich bewacht, allerdings nicht sehr zuverlässig ( gutes Schloß mitnehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LochenFuchs (6. März 2012)

So endlich au angemeldet und 159 Euronen ärmer 
Aber ich bin wieder dabei  freu mich jetzt schon auf den Start .......


----------



## atomic66 (19. Juni 2012)

Wie war die Strecke letztes Jahr ???

Viel Waldautobahn oder auch Singletrails ???

Danke und Gruß
Ben


----------



## jo_mlp (20. Juni 2012)

blackbiker schrieb:


> Die Unterkunft war 2011 immer nahe bei Start und Ziel der Etappenorte. Das Gepäck wurde dorthin transportiert.
> Frühstück gab´s immer direkt in der Halle.
> Die  Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wurde nur von relativ wenigen genutzt
> so das man auch in den Hallen gut schlafen konnte. Die Bikes wurden zwar eigentlich bewacht, allerdings nicht sehr zuverlässig ( gutes Schloß mitnehmen)



Die Bewachung der Bikes war eigentlich okay - es gab Garderobenmarken und der Sicherheitsdienst war eigentlich immer da bis alle Wach waren. Schloss ist NIE verkehrt 

Was viel schlimmer ist: Der Start war (glaub) um 10, die Frühstücksleute, die dasselbige aufbauten, klimperten in der Halle bereits um 6!!!! Uhr mit sämtlichem Besteck rum - da brauchste auf jeden Fall KEINEN WECKER 

Für den Rücktransport fährt etwa jede Stunde ein Shuttle vom letzten Ziel zum ersten Start. Du kommst auf jeden Fall zu Deinem Auto


----------



## LochenFuchs (24. Juni 2012)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Wie war die Strecke letztes Jahr ???
> 
> Viel Waldautobahn oder auch Singletrails ???
> 
> ...



Die Strecken sind natürlich sehr Waldautobahn lastig aber wirklich toll. Vereinzelt gibt es auch ein paar Trails, aber nix wildes 
Ich fand die Strecken echt super  Deshalb bin ich ja auch wieder dieses Jahr dabei


----------



## GordonFlash (16. Juli 2012)

So angemeldet! 
Hotel in Albstadt gebucht. Evtl. komm ich aber doch noch in die Massenunterkunft. Was man hat, hat man!
Freu mich!


----------



## GordonFlash (23. Juli 2012)

Hey,
hat nicht jemand Lust mit mir die Tour im August schonmal zu fahren?
Ich habe vor ab dem 24.08. in der Nähe Urlaub zu machen.

Bei Interesse einfach kurz eine Mail an

[email protected]

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

